# Sticky  Home Theater Projectors Index - Sticky



## mechman

A work in progress...

*Projector Reviews and Official Threads*


*Panasonic PT-AE7000U Official Thread*

*Panasonic PT-AR100U Official Thread*

*Mitsubishi HC9000 Official Thread*

*Mitsubishi HC7800 Official Thread*

*BenQ W7000 Official Thread*

*Sony VPL-HW30(A)ES 3D Projector - Official Thread*

*Epson PowerLite® Home Cinema 3010/3010e Official Thread*

*EPSON® PowerLite® Home Cinema 5010/5010e Official Thread*

*Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 6010 Official Thread*

*Sharp XV-Z17000 Official Thread*

*Panasonic PT-AE4000 LCD HD Home Cinema Projector: Official Thread*

*Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8500 LCD Projector: Official Thread*

*Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100 LCD Projector: Official Thread*
*
Mitsubishi HC3800 DLP Projector: Official Thread*

*BenQ W6000 DLP Projector: Official Thread*

*Viewsonic Pro8100*

*Epson Home Cinema 720*

*Mitsubishi HC6800 LCD Projector: Official Thread*

*LG CF181D LCOS Projector: Official Thread*

*Optoma HD20*

*BenQ W5000*

*Epson TW-2000 (PRO UB) review*

*JVC RS1*

*Sanyo PLV-Z4 Reviews | Owners and Service Manual*

*Panasonic PT-AE2000U 1080p HD Projector*

*Epson EMP-TW700 / Pro Cinema 810 review
*


*Interesting Threads*


*Panasonic gets the go ahead to Buy Sanyo*

*Epson 8100 thoughts*

*New Epson 6500UB and SeymourAV Center Stage XD Screen*

*BenQ W10000 New Owner Brief Review*

*Light spillage -- how much with FP?*

*How Long Does Your Projector Lamp Last*



*Links with cool tips and ideas.*


*THX Home Theater Display Setup

Calibration guide for AVIA and DVE from RAM Electronics

Avical's DVE tutorial

Carlton Bale's Home Theater Calculator*

*Projector Central Calculator* - Just enter your projector brand and model number and it will tell you what screen size you can get for your throw distance, etc. It also will tell you how many foot lamberts you will be projecting.


----------

